# Where do I get retinol?



## Fidel (May 11, 2007)

I have a leuc that is showing symptoms of vitamin A deficiency( tongue dysfunction, swelling under eye). I did a search and found out liquid retinol treatment is a way of giving vitamin A, but I need to know where to get it?


----------



## Fidel (May 11, 2007)

Maybe I should rephrase this. What is the recomended treatment for hypovitaminosis A, and where might I find it?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

How often are you supplementing the frog's food and how old are the supplements....
Are you mixing the supplement and if you are how are you doing it? 

When you say tongue dysfunction what are you seeing? 

Ed


----------



## Fidel (May 11, 2007)

Ed, thanks for the reply.

My supplements are herpivite and repcal w/ d3, and they are close to the 6 month mark, but not past the expiration date on the label.

I don't mix the two, I alternate days, with a day of no supps once a week.

I did not always supplement as much though, maybe once a week of each.

The tongue dysfunction I mentioned looks like STS, she has to try alot before she actually gets a fly. She also has a small swelling underneath one of her eyes, with a slight whitish discoloration to it. She is fat and active otherwise.

Today she ate a gutloaded and vit. dusted small cricket, after about 5 attempts.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are several possible things going on here, 
1) its possible that there was insufficient supplementation going on
2) the swelling below the eye is affecting the frog's ability to capture prey

If the supplements get placed on the lights of the tank or another warm or hot area then thier shelf life willbe much shorter than six months once they are opened....

If you want to try supplementing retinol then you can add a supplement that contains retinol (like Dendrocare) to the regimen or you can try dosing the frog with retinol from a liquid vitamin A capsule (make sure it contains retinol or retinol ester) but there is a greater risk of overdosing the frog in this manner as dosing is very imprecise. 

Ed


----------



## Fidel (May 11, 2007)

OK. I think you are right about the insufficient supplementation. Any idea how long this will take to be corrected? The inflamation under the eye seems to be subsiding since I have increased supplementation. BTW my supps have been stored in the kitchen cabinet away from heat or humidity, but I am going to get more just to be safe.

I went out and got some Vit. A softgels. The label says vitamin A as retinyl, spelled with a y, is this the same? I think I will wait a little while and see if the new supp regiment and the gutloaded crickets help. But if and/or when I do decide to use the retinol, how should I administer it?

Much Thanks


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Ideally orally but in theory it should be acceptable placed as a drop on the back of the frog. 
It can take a significant period of time (days/weeks) for the condition to reverse itself. 
It is the same thing. 

Ed


----------

